# The Sims!



## Lessy (Feb 8, 2013)

Just wondering how many of you play the sims and which one? Which do you prefer and when did you start playing? I play the Sims 2 but I will occasionally play the first one just because I love it so much! I also have the Sims 3 but I personally don't like it and it runs very slow on my computer. 

I started playing the Sims when I was 7. My cousin introduced me to the game and I've been hooked ever since then! My favourite thing to do on the game is make pretty sims and design houses! I love interior decorating heehee 

Also I have a tumblr dedicated to the sims if you wanna check it out!

Post away


----------



## easpa (Feb 8, 2013)

I love the Sims! I plan on playing plenty of it during the midterm. :33 Sims 3 is my personal favourite, but I haven't played enough of 2 have any real opinions of it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 8, 2013)

Sims 2 is my favorite. I have almost every expansion pack. The original Sims is boring in my opinion (it was good until Sims 2 came out)
Sims 3 is okay but it always crashs on my computer and I don't like the fact that their lives go on even when your not playing as them.


----------



## Lessy (Feb 8, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Sims 2 is my favorite. I have almost every expansion pack. The original Sims is boring in my opinion (it was good until Sims 2 came out)
> Sims 3 is okay but it always crashs on my computer and I don't like the fact that their lives go on even when your not playing as them.



I do have to agree that the original got a bit boring at times but one of the reasons I liked it was because of the stuff you could do like become a superstar and cast spells. Magictown was my fav<3 I know that the Sims 3 came out with expansion packs where you could do that kind of stuff but you can't beat the original in my opinion 

And as far as expansion packs go, I only have Nightlife, Bon Voyage, Seasons, and Apartment Life. And for stuff packs I have the Holiday one, Kitchen & Bath, Ikea, and Family Fun Stuff.

I wish I had them all!


----------



## Gummy (Feb 8, 2013)

I only like the Sims 1, Sims 2 and Sims 3 play too slow for me.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 8, 2013)

I like sims 3, 'nuff said.


----------



## Sora (Feb 8, 2013)

I like Sims 3 the best because now that I've played it with all expansions, I could never go back.


----------



## Jake (Feb 8, 2013)

i have only played the first lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 8, 2013)

Still haven't gotten seasons for The Sims 3. I own all of the other games and expansions in the series though.

I even played the Sims Online until the servers shut down. =p


----------



## Kip (Feb 8, 2013)

Sims 3. It has so much more features and customization. I had the most fun with Sims 1 on Xbox. But Sims 3 still offers a lot more.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm alone on this, but sometimes I think too much customization is a bad thing. I've played the Sims 3, and a lot of the time, I get so involved with the designing of families and houses that by the time I've finished, I'm bored of the game.


----------



## Tenyu (Feb 9, 2013)

Gummy said:


> I'm alone on this, but sometimes I think too much customization is a bad thing. I've played the Sims 3, and a lot of the time, I get so involved with the designing of families and houses that by the time I've finished, I'm bored of the game.



I feel exactly the same way! The Sims 3 is nice on paper, but in practice it's way too overwhelming to really be enjoyable.

I'm not crazy about the series as a whole. I used to be, but I've gotten pretty sick of it. My judgment might be blurred, however, by my intense hatred of EA as a company.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 11, 2013)

I've played every generation of Sims over my life. Always been a huge fan. Personally I like the Sims 2 the best in regards to character movement animations, genetics being passed on, and the ability to control more than one family at a time whenever you wish. The genetics in 3 are a little weird (your sim passes on whatever hair color they have at the time, or you get that nasty dark greenish random hair. I really dislike that). The animations feel watered down a lot. Some are even broken. I've seen Sims' knees bend the wrong way sooooo many times. It also feels like there's 50% less in game content compared to store content. |: That and forum community is hard to tolerate and I haven't bothered getting an origin account in order to continue getting free gift items or talking on the forums (that's another problem... why do I have to suddenly get an account with origin in order to do stuff I could do before? Like LOG INTO THE SITE?)

I haven't bought a sims game since Generations... but I'm thinking about getting more expansion packs. I might not like some aspects of the games but the newer expansions seem really cool and fun!


----------



## Joyce (Feb 15, 2013)

I played Sims 1, 2 and now 3. I only had a few packs of 1, but I have 2 completely and 3 too. Everytime a new expension pack is released for 3 I buy it like the same month. I also just bought a new computer and installed Sims 3 fully and it is SUPER FAST!  So that's really great. I don't play 1 and 2 anymore now, as I'm just loving 3 now.  But maybe I'd do 2 again someday..


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2013)

I would probably enjoy Sims 3, but my laptop can't run it.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 15, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I would probably enjoy Sims 3, but my laptop can't run it.



I know that feel. The sis 3 was a graduation present to me. My computer couldn't run it. It took a complete computer crash and my grandparents buying a new one for me to be able to play!


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 18, 2013)

I have the Sims 3 and I'm getting Uni. Life when it comes out. I got kind of bored with it. I just don't know why. 
But I may be getting Sim City since its pretty cool now.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Feb 19, 2013)

I didn't play the first one a whole lot.... when I did, I didn't really understand it.
I played Sims 2 and got a couple of expansions
I actually started playing Sims 3 again recently. I have World Adventures, Ambitions, and Pets.... I'd like to get Generations and Seasons at some point, but they're aren't a top priority on my list of games to buy  so idk if I'll ever actually get them. I also don't really like EA all that much... 
I really like the amount of customization in Sims 3 though, and I can easily spend hours making a house. It's quite fun.
It's going to absorb a lot of my time again up until I get bored of it... heh. 
I need to do homework .___.


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Feb 19, 2013)

Basically grew up on the sims 2 so even tho sims 3 is better is still like sims 2


----------



## Bulbadragon (Feb 24, 2013)

I've never played Sims 1, but Sims 2 is by far my favorite. For each town, there's a story, and you get to experience all of it. In Sims 3, you only get to play one family at a time, and it gets boring quickly. Also, the expansion packs for 2 are better. I have Sims 3 and many expansion packs, but I get bored of them within a week. I've played Sims 2 for ages and I think I'm going to buy the rest of the expansion packs for 2 at some point. I'm tired of 3.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 26, 2013)

Bulbasaur said:


> I've never played Sims 1, but Sims 2 is by far my favorite. For each town, there's a story, and you get to experience all of it. In Sims 3, you only get to play one family at a time, and it gets boring quickly. Also, the expansion packs for 2 are better. I have Sims 3 and many expansion packs, but I get bored of them within a week. I've played Sims 2 for ages and I think I'm going to buy the rest of the expansion packs for 2 at some point. I'm tired of 3.



Except in Sims 2...You can only play one family at a time...


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 6, 2013)

I was lucky and borrowed both the original Sims and Sims 2 from friends a year or so after release. I didn't own every single expansion and stuff pack that came with them, but I did get a few.

Right now I do play Sims 3 and I have a horrible, horrible confession to male. Due to some terrible obsession that came over me I somehow manage to own every single expansion and stuff pack for it with the exception of the Katy Perry stuff pack and 70s, 80s, 90s. Bought University Life yesterday. It's fabulous.  If anyone is thinking about buying an expansion pack and are not sure what to get:

Buy Late Night, Seasons, and University if possible (easily the best).
Stuff packs aren't very important. Some of them do contain some pretty nice decor items, though.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 6, 2013)

How are all the expansions and stuff packs after Generations, Mairmalade?

I read there was one that added witches and fairies. Is it true? I was planning on getting a bunch of the expansion and stuff packs eventually. I don't have any stuff packs yet, but I have every Sims 3 expansion up to Generations, when I sort of got into a Sims slump.


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 7, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> How are all the expansions and stuff packs after Generations, Mairmalade?
> 
> I read there was one that added witches and fairies. Is it true? I was planning on getting a bunch of the expansion and stuff packs eventually. I don't have any stuff packs yet, but I have every Sims 3 expansion up to Generations, when I sort of got into a Sims slump.



Yeah, Supernatural came out recently. It comes with a new world, a lot of new interactions, venue types, build/buy/CAS items, and of course new life forms. Aliens are brought back (you cannot create them, but you can mimic the look of one). Same with zombies. However, you can create vampires, witches, werewolves, fairies, and ghosts. All have unique attributes towards them. Vampires were introduced in Late Night, but with Supernatural there is additional game play. If you're into that kind of thing it's definitely worth the buy. If not -- don't bother wasting your money.

Other than Supernatural:

Pets -- nice premise. Doesn't add much game play other than...well...pets. There are some cool things, though. If you're playing an instrument pets will howl or meow along, your dog can actually fetch you a date if its hunting skill is high enough and you have Late Night installed, a lot of country themed CAS options, a lot of lifetime rewards were added as well. If you like the ranch/country lifestyle I'd pick it up. Or if you just want to be a pet.  There's a lot of great user-created worlds that can make your experience more enjoyable. The Create-a Pet tool is SUPER extensive. You could probably spend upwards to half an hour creating one pet. Not worth retail price. 

Showtime -- basically a refurbished Late Night. Adds a new world, a bunch of new social options and careers, CAS/Build/Buy items, venues. Some cool items are the new karaoke machine, photo booth, driving range, pool table, mechanical bull, list goes on. You can also set your own career outfits now which is nice. The new careers are Singer, Acrobat, DJ, and Magician. It's really fun to put on shows~ You can create your own venue and then before your gig you can decorate your stage however you want. There's a lot of cool props and lighting to choose from.  Plus if you have a good amount of Sims in your world (or a small world with not many venues and a decent amount of Sims) you'll get a pretty good turnout. Genies and the magic lamp make a return in this expansion as well. If you want more of that celebrity lifestyle and think you would have fun with the new career types, definitely worth the buy. Doesn't add anywhere near the amount of content that Late Night did, but it's not bad. 

Seasons is just a classic. You can't go wrong with buying it. Aside from how gorgeous each season is, they all bring new activities like soccer, roller arenas, snowboarding, making igloos, splashing in puddles, trick-or-treating, greeting cards, gift exchanges, making igloos, there's a couple new party types and general interactions (writing love letters, faking sick, online dating, etc) and of course for every season you can make a festival lot. On this festival lot it's basically like a carnival. There's face painting, eating contests, kissing booths, haunted houses for fall, you can slow dance on the dance floor, there's a tanning booth for summer (or any seasonal use), ice rink, horseshoes -- LOTS LOTS LOTS to do. Highly recommend this. Plus as usual there's a lot of added CAS/Build/Buy options. 

University Life (most recent release). I've only had it for a day and I'm in love. Goes beautifully with Seasons. I'm not going to give anything away, but if you want to buy only one expansion in the near future -- buy this one.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I'll eventually be buying every one of those as soon as I can, except Showtime. That one can come once I've gotten everything I actually *want* to have in my game. I like expansions that add a lot of stuff beyond careers and stuff.

Pets and Supernatural are a must for me. I'm a huge supernatural creature fan (I have used the free points I got to buy all the fair folk themed items and stuff) and I really liked the idea of breeding horses when I heard about horses being in pets ages ago. Plus I DO love ranch/country themed stuffs!  Of course Seasons is going to be a must for me. That was my favorite Sims 2 expansion! I'm so excited it's back!

How does University Life compare to the Sims 2 expansion? I had a lot of fun with it. The fact it excites you so much seems like it'd be worth buying for me!

What stuff packs are out, anyway? I haven't even tried looking into them. >>;


----------



## Glambunnie (Mar 7, 2013)

Most of you think Sims 3, which I respect that but Sims 2 is better to me. Sims 3 is too hard for me.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 7, 2013)

I still love the sims 2. I have all the expansions I bought for it stored away in the game room somewhere. I still kind of prefer the genetics in the sims 2 compared to the sims 3. I just like all the stuff you can do in the world of the sims 3.


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, the supernatural and horses have been pretty fun for me. Fairies have a lot of cool powers and the wings are gorgeous. Sims 3 University has a lot of what you likely loved in Sims 2 (juice kegs, juice pong, you can live in a dorm, specified housing, whatever. You can choose one of...six? I think? Majors and can go to University at any Sim age. There's lots of stuff to do in the University town, just like in Sims 2. They're pretty much the same only Sims 3 has fleshed it out a bit more. :3

As for stuff packs...there's a lot. High End Loft (bleh), Fast Lane (adds new cars, vintage), Outdoor Living, Town Life (includes venues/cafe rabbit hole that looks really nice), Master Suite (bunch of night attire, bathroom set, and bedroom set), Katy Perry: Sweet Treats (worthless unless you want to build a candy shop or something. Some stuff might fit into a fantasy world), Diesel (brand clothing and some furniture), and 70s, 80s, 90s. Don't know too much about it. Mostly retro and does include a dance floor that would fit into any disco party. 

@Glam: I miss a lot of what Sims 2 had. Sims 2 did next to EVERYTHING right. The expansions were great and their stuff packs always had interesting content. I adored Open for Business. When Ambitions came out for the Sims 3 I first was like "Yeeeeeessss this is going to be great!" However, later EA announced that Ambitions was basically their Sims 2 Open for Business for Sims 3. Can't even compare. Sims 2 was a classic. So much fun <3 Could do such silly things, too.


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, by the way Berri. In case you're fine with user-created worlds, here's a couple fantasy ones you might like:

http://www.modthesims.info/download.php?t=480732 (There are some custom road textures, but other than that there isn't any custom content as far as I saw).

http://forum.thesims3.com/jforum/posts/list/599170.page (Larger world -- would need a fairly decent rig. Has lots of detail).

A highly praised world builder, Rflong from the Sims 3 community, also has Legacy Island II which includes a lot of Supernatural lots. It's available for download on the exchange. http://www.thesims3.com/assetDetail.html?assetId=6696111
There's a forum post dedicated to it as well as a thread that showcases all of her worlds. I'll have to find it again for you. 

You may also be interested in EA's Lunar Lakes if you want a more 'fantasy' feel? The Tree of Prosperity that comes with it is AWESOME. I never bought it because I didn't care for the look of Lunar Lakes and I wasn't paying $25 for a tree.  Besides all the crystals/rocks they used in it are available as a free download on the store.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah I saw Lunar Lakes back when it came out. I thought it looked tacky.

I'll have to get around to getting an Origin account so I can actually get the free stuff again. Part of the reason I stopped playing way back when was because I got frustrated that I had to make a new account with another thing so I could do stuff on the site like shop. xD

I don't put custom content in my game, so as long as any custom works don't have content I have to download in them, I'd be just fine playing them!


----------



## monochrome (Mar 7, 2013)

I have two and three, but when I go to play sims I play sims 2. I can't stand sims 3. The tutorial feel to it is too boring for me. Not only that but it takes so long to do anything in that game---get married, have kids, etc. The main thing I always do in the sims is have babies so the fact that thats one of the most gruelingly long featuers in the sims 3 (at least it feels like it) is really what took me away from it.

The closest thing I had to 1 was bustin' out for gamecube. i loved that game. but i never play it now, you cant really do enough with it in my opinion. still has great nostalgic value though.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 7, 2013)

I never have had a whole lot of trouble with my sims having babies in the sims 3. I even did a legacy run that lasted up to 7 generations with 4 to 5 kids per generation before I started over.

One of the things I like is that you have to build up to romantic interactions. Can't woohoo until you do a bunch of romantic interactions first. It's realistic and I like that. :3

I also love all the stuff you can collect in the games! Gems, bugs, butterflies... especially the gems. They're so pretty when you get them cut and there are so many ways to get them cut. ^^

Though I usually spend more time decorating a house than I do playing sometimes! I even have a book of floor plans and a few floor plan sites I've found to help me make houses when I feel like making houses.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 9, 2013)

Does anyone here also play SimCity?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 9, 2013)

Super Nintendo? Damn right I do!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 9, 2013)

My boyfriend is a fan of the Sim City games. I never played them before myself, but I've been curious about them for a while now.


----------



## SodaDog (Mar 9, 2013)

island paradise is promising...
i get to build a houseboat!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 9, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> island paradise is promising...
> i get to build a houseboat!



Island Paradise?


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 9, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Island Paradise?



According to Wikipedia it looks like that's going to be the next expansion pack.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sims_3:_Island_Paradise

I was going to say this is something I wouldn't buy. But then I read the world 'Merpeople'.

Curse you, my love for mythological critters. |:


----------



## Kip (Mar 9, 2013)

Does anyone have Sims 3 University Life? if so how much would you rate it?





Officer Berri said:


> According to Wikipedia it looks like that's going to be the next expansion pack.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sims_3:_Island_Paradise
> 
> ...




:O I HAD NO IDEA!! i can't wait!


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 9, 2013)

AndyB said:


> Super Nintendo? Damn right I do!



The best Sim City. <3

The new one I heard is fun...if you ignore all of its issues.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Mar 9, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> According to Wikipedia it looks like that's going to be the next expansion pack.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sims_3:_Island_Paradise
> 
> ...



.....
I.... I must get this. I just..... how could I possibly even resist?.... unless you can't be one of the merpeople... 
still seems like a cool expansion pack though


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 10, 2013)

played sims 2 for gamecube and many years later sims 3 for xbox 360 I don't know how people can play it so much and buy every expansion it gets really, really, really, boring after awhile. I need to take a 5+ year break to enjoy it again.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 10, 2013)

Dustbunnii said:


> .....
> I.... I must get this. I just..... how could I possibly even resist?.... unless you can't be one of the merpeople...
> still seems like a cool expansion pack though



How many people are going to make Ariel hm? XD


----------



## HayHey (Mar 10, 2013)

Dustbunnii said:


> .....
> I.... I must get this. I just..... how could I possibly even resist?.... unless you can't be one of the merpeople...
> still seems like a cool expansion pack though



Yep. It's been confirmed that there will be mermaids released in Island Paradise.


I just got Sims 3 University on Thursday.  It's really fun, one of the best ones yet i think. (^_^)


----------



## Kip (Mar 10, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> played sims 2 for gamecube and many years later sims 3 for xbox 360 I don't know how people can play it so much and buy every expansion it gets really, really, really, boring after awhile. I need to take a 5+ year break to enjoy it again.



That's what i was thinking, aha i mainly get the games for collecting purposes, i dunno why it just feels good :3

Ah and the game gets painfully boring after playing for a little while that's another reason why expansion packs are good. But i mean EA could seriously do more with them. I'm just really looking forward to the Sims 4 (really really hope there is online)



HayHey said:


> Yep. It's been confirmed that there will be mermaids released in Island Paradise.
> 
> 
> I just got Sims 3 University on Thursday.  It's really fun, one of the best ones yet i think. (^_^)



All this is good to know!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 10, 2013)

Kip said:


> That's what i was thinking, aha i mainly get the games for collecting purposes, i dunno why it just feels good :3
> 
> Ah and the game gets painfully boring after playing for a little while that's another reason why expansion packs are good. But i mean EA could seriously do more with them. I'm just really looking forward to the Sims 4 (really really hope there is online)
> 
> ...



Online would be nice, yes


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 10, 2013)

Kip said:


> That's what i was thinking, aha i mainly get the games for collecting purposes, i dunno why it just feels good :3
> 
> Ah and the game gets painfully boring after playing for a little while that's another reason why expansion packs are good. But i mean EA could seriously do more with them. I'm just really looking forward to the Sims 4 (really really hope there is online)
> 
> ...



Aren't dlc packs just additional furniture/clothing or a new setting? The game is still pretty much the exact same though.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 10, 2013)

Mairmalade said:


> The best Sim City. <3
> 
> The new one I heard is fun...if you ignore all of its issues.



Yeah, there's a lot to it. Just the server issues are the biggest thing.
One thing that I've heard about is the fact you cannot actually be self sufficient with you City. That you HAVE to play and get help from other players if you are to do so. Sure you can play by yourself in the region, but that'd lead to getting confused and not knowing what you're to do in each city.
If anyone is to get the game.. get it later, when the issues have been fixed. That or just play the SNES version again.


----------



## Joey (Mar 11, 2013)

My favourite is the Sims 3


----------



## one_eye (Mar 11, 2013)

AndyB said:


> Yeah, there's a lot to it. Just the server issues are the biggest thing.
> One thing that I've heard about is the fact you cannot actually be self sufficient with you City. That you HAVE to play and get help from other players if you are to do so. Sure you can play by yourself in the region, but that'd lead to getting confused and not knowing what you're to do in each city.
> If anyone is to get the game.. get it later, when the issues have been fixed. That or just play the SNES version again.



There's also some traffic issues.


Spoiler












My lowest density street, flooded with buses, including some from Justin



Spoiler











Fire trucks all like to respond to one single house fire. And u-turn along the way a few times.



Spoiler











And this is how buses like to exit my town. Sometimes with some extra u-turns.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 11, 2013)

One video I saw showed hundreds of people walking down the streets together, ending up going into the same trailervan. I don't know if they were all family or if it was a big party, but it was hilarious.


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh how I love path finding


----------



## bootie101 (Mar 21, 2013)

2 was better imo.. however Im enjoying the the UNI expansion currently.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2013)

University was fun. I liked that expansion.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been watching someone play the new Sim City game. Seems to be working pretty alright. I might just get the game eventually. It looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## AndyB (Mar 29, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I've been watching someone play the new Sim City game. Seems to be working pretty alright. I might just get the game eventually. It looks like a lot of fun!



As nice as the new one is, I wouldn't overly recommend it. Instead maybe take a look at either SimCity 2000 or SimCity 4.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

Which one would be the best for a beginner? I've never played a Sim City type game before.


----------



## Emrys (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been playing The Sims for pretty much most of my life at this point, and I've enjoyed all of them, but there is this common trend in the way I play each incarnation of it and I don't know if anyone else has this problem.
I get really excited to play and I devote practically a whole week or so to playing with my new family, and then I don't touch the game anymore. Not unless I get a new expansion pack, and then the cycle starts up again. It seems inevitable that I'll get bored of it within a week or so


----------



## AndyB (Mar 29, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Which one would be the best for a beginner? I've never played a Sim City type game before.



Best for beginner? SNES. There's less to have to worry about in your city, but it's still decent. It's on the Wii Virtual Console if you don't want to go about finding an old cart/system.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks, Andy! I still have an SNES, so I'd just have to hunt around. Maybe ask my brother to hunt around when he goes out looking for old games. I don't really have any way to buy games off of the VC yet.


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 29, 2013)

Sims 3 is the best for me. You can customize pretty well with it and it's just better in general for gaming. Though, I did have the most packs and stuff on Sims 2 and I prefer the Sims 2 aging.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 30, 2013)

What's the difference between 2 and 3 in aging?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 30, 2013)

Emrys said:


> I've been playing The Sims for pretty much most of my life at this point, and I've enjoyed all of them, but there is this common trend in the way I play each incarnation of it and I don't know if anyone else has this problem.
> I get really excited to play and I devote practically a whole week or so to playing with my new family, and then I don't touch the game anymore. Not unless I get a new expansion pack, and then the cycle starts up again. It seems inevitable that I'll get bored of it within a week or so



Does this only happen for the Sims?


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 30, 2013)

oath2order said:


> What's the difference between 2 and 3 in aging?


In Sims 2, you are able to make them younger by using the elixir and only one family ages at a time. In Sims 3, you can't do that. Although, you can't really leave your house in Sims 2.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 30, 2013)

Shiny Star said:


> In Sims 2, you are able to make them younger by using the elixir and only one family ages at a time. In Sims 3, you can't do that. Although, you can't really leave your house in Sims 2.



I knew about the one family thing in 2, but I didn't know that the elixir wasn't in 3. Thanks!


----------

